# Pioneer Elite BDP-62FD



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone own this Blu-Ray Player? I've read,it's on par with the Oppo 103 @ half the price when it 1st came out $199! Good luck finding that price now!! If I can find one close to that price I'm thinking about buying it if what I read is true!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

From a control standpoint I hate them. They're finicky as all getout and I've had more than a few DOA out the box when installing them in clients' homes.

I will typically push folks to a Somy or Samsung if they don't want to spring for an Oppo.


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

rab-byte said:


> From a control standpoint I hate them. They're finicky as all getout and I've had more than a few DOA out the box when installing them in clients' homes.
> 
> I will typically push folks to a Somy or Samsung if they don't want to spring for an Oppo.


WOW! Wasn't expecting that response!!! I'll wait!


----------

